# Hikers Climb 20 - 60 mtns a year!



## MtnMagic (Nov 10, 2003)

In a stunning upset not seen for almost two days, most hikers learned today that with experience, determination and a sense of accomplishment, most hikes can be completed with the proper gear and the desire to succeed!
_________________
May all your hikes be adventures!


----------



## stoopid (Nov 28, 2003)

This public service announcement brought to you by a guy who likes to hike 

[btw -- agree completely  ]


----------

